# Electric Audi Sedan to Spawn Followups by Porsche and Bentley



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

A report in June suggested that Audi is fast-tracking the development of a premium electric sedan. The project, code-named Artemis, will now also lead to sedans by Porsche and Bentley, according to a report from Germany’s Handelsblatt.

The report suggests that the wider project is being referred to internally as “Landjet” and the resulting vehicles will be built at the VW Group’s Hanover plant. The plant currently builds Volkswagen Transporters and will supposedly build the ID.Buzz electric microbus.

Despite being called sedans, the cars will actually be capable of containing up to three rows. A range of 400 miles and high-level autonomous driving are also tipped. The vehicles will likely be built on the Group’s premium PPE platform that was co-developed by Porsche and Audi.

The vehicles are also expected to debut new software developed by the VW Group. Although the group only develops about 10% of its software in-house today, it announced a 27 billion Euro investment in software development last week.

The requirements of EVs mean that software is more important than ever. With a goal of developing 60% of its own software, VW hopes to lower costs and increase reliability. The system will also trickle down into all of the Group’s many brands.

The first vehicle born of this project—rumored to be called the A9 e-tron—will debut in 2024 with a reveal date of 2021. Bentley’s version will reportedly arrive a year later.

The post Electric Audi Sedan to Spawn Followups by Porsche and Bentley appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------



## KadeTime (7 mo ago)

Hmm


----------

